# Does benching like a power lifter still work the pecs



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I bench a bit like a power lifter,big arch in my back and I place my hands a thumbs width away from the smooth part of the bar.

Ive read though the best way to hit the pecs is to bench with a flat back and hace a wider grip

In the past I used to bench similar to this but I started to get delt pain.

But maybe I was doing it wrong back then

Which is the best way to bench for pec size ?


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

I find that dumbell press and then cabled incline and decline makes me pump the most, can feel the difference in my pec.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I feel the pecs working more when I do pushups and med ball pushups


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

No it does not, it is primarily a calf movement.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you want to emphasize the pecs when benching you need to keep your elbows out as far as is comfortable for you to do so. Keeping arms closer to the body will put more focus on tris and front delts.


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope massive use of lats and tricep in a power bench, i power lift and most templates i follow involve a heavy bench or speed bench with a power lifting style compound bench,

but once you have done your compound bench and tris a lot of the templates say bang out a couple sets of dumbell or machine presses to finish off on if you still want a good looking chest.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

viewtothegym said:


> Nope massive use of lats and tricep in a power bench, i power lift and most templates i follow involve a heavy bench or speed bench with a power lifting style compound bench,
> 
> but once you have done your compound bench and tris a lot of the templates say bang out a couple sets of dumbell or machine presses to finish off on if you still want a good looking chest.


What's your pb's ?


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

16st 1 rep max's

160kg bench

230kg dead

180kg squat "real ass to grass squat" could do 220kg for a baby squat.

Military press 110kg

Incline 120kg

One arm standing circus dumbell press 50kg

Off head tris 80kg

Close grip bench 140kg

All no straps, no wraps, no belt, no steroids! no problem


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I bench press with a decent arch and elbows tucked. It hasnt had a negative impact on my chest development at all, in fact, I much prefer it as it takes alot of the stress off my front delts. Along with some low incline db presses and flys my chest is fried every week. Simple but effective.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

viewtothegym said:


> 16st 1 rep max's
> 
> 160kg bench
> 
> ...


Puts the 15 year old kid that is 80kgs and pulls 230kg I train with to shame ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

viewtothegym said:


> 16st 1 rep max's
> 
> 160kg bench
> 
> ...


so with those numbers why did you feel the need to take the pi55 of a man who weighs less than you and only benches 50kg ?

you might wanna get strong before you take the pi55 out of others .


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> so with those numbers why did you feel the need to take the pi55 of a man who weighs less than you and only benches 50kg ?
> 
> you might wanna get strong before you take the pi55 out of others .


His comment didn't read like he was making fun out of anyone?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> so with those numbers why did you feel the need to take the pi55 of a man who weighs less than you and only benches 50kg ?
> 
> you might wanna get strong before you take the pi55 out of others .


Which part of his comment exactly would you interpret as "taking the pi55"? I don't see anything at all derogatory in what he said!!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

well probably not, and I bench in a "PL" style.... but how many powerlifters have massive chests, plenty

for the majority of recreational trainers doing a PL style press will give you a big chest as much as doing endless reps of wide grip flat benching....

look around any gym the ones with a big chest bench heavy (if done correctly), regardless of their grip


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> His comment didn't read like he was making fun out of anyone?





Hampy71 said:


> Which part of his comment exactly would you interpret as "taking the pi55"? I don't see anything at all derogatory in what he said!!


he posted in kjw journal taking the pi55 .


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought it was neck :lol:



MattGriff said:


> No it does not, it is primarily a calf movement.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

viewtothegym said:


> 16st 1 rep max's
> 
> 160kg bench
> 
> ...


im not far of that an im barely 12 st only thing thats better is bench mines 135kg


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> so with those numbers why did you feel the need to take the pi55 of a man who weighs less than you and only benches 50kg ?
> 
> you might wanna get strong before you take the pi55 out of others .


 I do enjoy the irony, a steroid taker telling a natural he ain't strong, stick to the jabs mate and keep telling yourself it's all you.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Subbed for the fallout.... :gun_bandana:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

viewtothegym said:


> I do enjoy the irony, a steroid taker telling a natural he ain't strong, stick to the jabs mate and keep telling yourself it's all you.


How about a steroid user saying you sound like a bit of a d*ck?

Does that count or do you got to be natty?


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> How about a steroid user saying you sound like a bit of a d*ck?
> 
> Does that count or do you got to be natty?


Your on the gear??? ask for your money back pigeon chest


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Nope. Photo is natural.

Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

viewtothegym said:


> Your on the gear??? ask for your money back pigeon chest


Your clearly a pr**k so Adios...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> Your clearly a pr**k so Adios...


Disappointed you didn't wait for @ewen 's response :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Disappointed you didn't wait for @ewen 's response :whistling:


I am sick of telling the moron to stop insulting people so he's gone.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am sick of telling the moron to stop insulting people so he's gone.


Haha I am joking I just thought it would be a fitting farewell to see him torn a new asshole!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> How about a steroid user saying you sound like a bit of a d*ck?
> 
> Does that count or do you got to be natty?


Im natty let me help you out with that. You sound like a dick viewtothegym


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

It's Ewen's birthday.

He probably can't reply as he's shoving cake, crisps, sausage rolls, jelly, pineapple on a stick, pizza, chocolate and peanuts down his throat.

Just a light snack for a strongman. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ballin said:


> Haha I am joking I just thought it would be a fitting farewell to see him torn a new asshole!


im in a good mood lol say what he wants to me my shoulders are big enough even the the gear made them this size lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i think you will get chest growth per say but not maximised, as bodybuilding and power lifting are 2 different things, but tbf 80-90% of the people on this board probably dont know the difference lol, if you want to maximise your chest growth i would change or tweak the technique, 4-8 rep rang works great for me, enthesis on the downwards part of the motion hold and press.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Well I've done powerlifting set up for bench in the past when I was doing more for power lift style, but even now I still use a similar set up arch back, weight on traps etc, but I still feel it in my pecs regardless


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

zack amin said:


> i think you will get chest growth per say but not maximised, as bodybuilding and power lifting are 2 different things, but tbf 80-90% of the people on this board probably dont know the difference lol, if you want to maximise your chest growth i would change or tweak the technique, 4-8 rep rang works great for me, *enthesis* on the downwards part of the motion hold and press.


Emphasis


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

One thing I'd say is to gain size I.e hypertrophy you need to be with in 6-10reps roughly, if you set in a powerlifting style ready to bench, it's that un comfortable that you can only manage 1-3 reps anyway, well that's just my experience anyways


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

powerhousepeter said:


> One thing I'd say is to gain size *I.e hypertrophy* you need to be with in 6-10reps roughly, if you set in a powerlifting style ready to bench, it's that un comfortable that you can only manage 1-3 reps anyway, well that's just my experience anyways


This has got to be my biggest pet hate on this site; that word is thrown around so much - you are referencing sarcoplasmic muscle hypertrophy which is something specific. Gaining size I.e hypertrophy could refer to clitoral hypertrophy, Gigantomastia which is extreme breast hypertrophy, ventricular hypertrophy and so on.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

scouse2010 said:


> I bench a bit like a power lifter,big arch in my back and I place my hands a thumbs width away from the smooth part of the bar.
> 
> Ive read though the best way to hit the pecs is to bench with a flat back and hace a wider grip
> 
> ...


Depending on the brand of Olympic bar you are using the width of grip you describe could be unusually narrow if you are referring to the centre smooth bit. There are alot of bars where that smooth bit is maybe only 18 inch wide if that. I used to use a very narrow grip for bench, probably less than 2 feet and have widened it in an attempt to put less stress on my (missing a bit) triceps. Knock on effect does seem to be some growth of outer chest. Its quite small though for the amount of time you spend building back up with an altered grip, and I am a fat bastard which masks the effects a bit .


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> ...clitoral hypertrophy...


Only on UKM!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> This has got to be my biggest pet hate on this site; that word is thrown around so much - you are referencing sarcoplasmic muscle hypertrophy which is something specific. Gaining size I.e hypertrophy could refer to clitoral hypertrophy, Gigantomastia which is extreme breast hypertrophy, ventricular hypertrophy and so on.


Well I'm obviously not talking about bigger boobs and clits when I've said about a bench set up am I


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

powerhousepeter said:


> Well I'm obviously not talking about bigger boobs and clits when I've said about a bench set up am I


Are you talking about miofribrillar? sarcoplasmic? increased contractual proteins? and so on - so 'obviously' as you put it you don't know quite what you are talking about and have used a word just to sound scientific ;-)


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Are you talking about miofribrillar? sarcoplasmic? increased contractual proteins? and so on - so 'obviously' as you put it you don't know quite what you are talking about and have used a word just to sound scientific ;-)


u mean myofibrillar ;-)


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

The more I arch my back the more it seams like a decline bench press which isn't always that bad if your shifting the weight.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

powerhousepeter said:


> u mean myofibrillar ;-)


You're looking down the barrel of a very loaded gun if you go with that route.



> One thing I'd say is to gain size *I.e hypertrophy* you need to be with in 6-10reps roughly*,* if you set in a powerlifting style ready to bench*,* it's that *un comfortable *that you can only manage 1-3 reps anyway*,* well that's just my experience *anyways*


You.

Run-on sentence.

I.e. has two full stops.

Incorrect use of the word hypertrophy.

Uncomfortable.

Using a self reference in the third person.

Ending incorrect run on sentence with a preposition.

Anyways is not a word.

Shall we continue as there are quite a few more examples?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Gaining size I.e hypertrophy





MattGriff said:


> I.e. has two full stops.


oh really? :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

paul81 said:


> oh really? :lol:


Read back; I was replicating what was written. :wink:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Read back; I was replicating what was written. :wink:


do two wrongs make a right? :laugh:


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> You're looking down the barrel of a very loaded gun if you go with that route.
> 
> You.
> 
> ...


how am i looking down the barrel of a loaded gun? how can you possibly pull apart my reply anymore lol, anyways not a word.....maybe your right yeah, but seriously mate are you having a laugh??

plus my reply was 100% from my experience, poster asked a question and i answered it from what ive used and what has worked for me and what i feel workes, whats wrong with that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never seen a top powerlifter with a small chest.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

paul81 said:


> do two wrongs make a right? :laugh:


They do say that if you try to argue with an idiot they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience so I will simply let you think on that a little.

If you still think your statement is a meaningful insightful retort then you may realise the laugh should be at you not with you.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> They do say that if you try to argue with an idiot they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience so I will simply let you think on that a little.
> 
> If you still think your statement is a meaningful insightful retort then you may realise the laugh should be at you not with you.


i'll bite.... 

does having the last word on the matter make you feel better about yourself? make you feel more of a man? give you the fuel to lift more?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

paul81 said:


> i'll bite....
> 
> does having the last word on the matter make you feel better about yourself? make you feel more of a man? give you the fuel to lift more?


Irony: A man stating that while attempting to have the last word, attempting to assault their masculinity of someone while flexing his guns in an avatar.

Truly I am honoured to be matching wits with someone so very insightful and so very full of forethought.

I do jest by the way, take no offence.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Irony: A man stating that while attempting to have the last word, attempting to assault their masculinity of someone while flexing his guns in an avatar.
> 
> Truly I am honoured to be matching wits with someone so very insightful and so very full of forethought.
> 
> I do jest by the way, take no offence.


being only 5 foot 6, that sarcasm went straight over my head! :lol:


----------

